# Looking for Smaller-Bodied Acoustic, Recommendations?



## Geezyk (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I'm casually in the market for a new acoustic, and I'm gravitating toward something with a smaller body in the realm of a Martin OOO or OM, but am not totally in for the price those guitars generally command (at least the ones in the 28+ range).
I was wondering if anyone has recommendations for similar style guitars at a potentially lower price point? I was looking at the Larrivee OM-40r, for example, but want to see what other options are out there.

Thanks!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My absolute favorite small body acoustic is a 70s Martin M36.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to look at the Yamaha FS800 and their LS and LLS series guitars.
They are also reissuing their Red Label series...possibly late this month.
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/reissue-of-yamaha-red-label-series.237568/


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Josh House acoustic for sale in the classifieds....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Try some of the Eastmans at the 12th Fret and the Alvarez's at The Acoustic Room in Hamilton.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sigma makes a Martin copy that’s an 0000 or 000 or whatever. I have their DR28V which is a good guitar for what it is and kinda in the Martin camp for sound and playability.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Sigma makes a Martin copy that’s an 0000 or 000 or whatever. I have their DR28V which is a good guitar for what it is and kinda in the Martin camp for sound and playability.


My lead singer plays a nice Sigma 000M something or other. Great sound to it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I talk about those I own, all 1 3/4" nut width :
Seagull Performer is a killer under 1k$ !
Larrivée OM-09 too, but more expensive.
Taylor 322 and 412 are also great.
My least expensive are my Alvarez AP66 (parlor) and Eastman AC122ce (more GA or GPC body).

Anyone is at least a good performer.

P.S. I am on the verge to put my Taylor 512 1995 on sale...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Play a lot of them in stores irregardless of the price until one speaks to you. I am primarily an acoustic player owning larger acoustics and a small body guitar does not work for me, and I have owned many.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Just mpo, yamaha's and ovations play as nice as any guitar I've played. Seriously. (but I'm no expert, just like to play)
Last time at lm in regina I played a gibson 00 std, a rosewood cutaway(concert size?), a smaller bodied martin(all in the same $$ price range(a much higher price range than I normally play)). The martin both without a doubt and to my surprise played nicer than the gibsons(to me), but didn't stand up soundwise, not even close. 

When on holiday I literally drove 200 miles out of my way to try a 20 series eastman...only to find it'd been sold(which makes me think it'd be worth finding). Tried the 10 series.....not for me; much too bright and the neck wasn't to my taste. 
St johns regina had one of the new yamaha solid wood dreads(rosewood/spruce) in stock, played as nice as you would expect; pretty much played itself but a little bright for my fingerpicking country blues taste. Would like to try the smaller cutaway version of mahog/spruce. Suspect it may be a heck of a guitar.

My alternate suggestion if you can find one, try tanglewood guitars. They play like a yamaha and should you be fortunate enough to find an x45 solid wood performance pro in the country; well, let's say if they have two please let me know, I'll buy it. 
Based on my lam mahogany tcwr dce cutaway dread and absolutely beautiful solid hond mahog/spruce tw15/dce 12 string they're underpriced compared to the competition by a Long shot. A LOOONG shot. If I didn't say it, a LOOOOOOOONG shot.
I'd really like to play a 20 series eastman as well as the yamaha cutaway solid mahog/spruce as I suspect they'd both be really nice guitars to my taste/neck comfort. All that being said could I find an ovation that sounded better I'd look no further.

Again, just mpo and I'm no expert by a Long shot. Just an old guy who likes to play.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought an Art & Lutherie Concert Hall Legacy in a cool faded black color. I was in the store to buy a Martin 17 series sunburst acoustic guitar, which was at 2000+ price point. I tried them side by side. The price difference between Martin and A&L didn't justify the sound quality of the Martin to me.

IMHO, the new A&L guitars are great buy. They are made in Canada too


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some great suggestions here. On the budget side of things, I've played some nice Seagulls (and other Godin brands), and have a Tanglewood that I'm very happy with.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only one I played was an Alvares AP60 that I bought for a friend. I was very impressed with it and plan to buy something similar to it, likely an MP70 which is the masterworks rosewood b/s version.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Simon & Patrick Trek Folk natural $349. when i purchased one,.... i compared it to similar size Martin, Gibson, Taylor's at 5 times the price. S&P Won hands down.
This Guitar is a musical gem, strung with DR Black Beauties 12-54.
The top on this one is all bear claw.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry, that S & P is very intriguing. I would like to give one a test drive. I am heading to Ontario (GTA) next month. Hopefully I can find one to try.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Geezyk said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm casually in the market for a new acoustic, and I'm gravitating toward something with a smaller body in the realm of a Martin OOO or OM, but am not totally in for the price those guitars generally command (at least the ones in the 28+ range).
> I was wondering if anyone has recommendations for similar style guitars at a potentially lower price point? I was looking at the Larrivee OM-40r, for example, but want to see what other options are out there.
> ...




I bought my Girlfriend a Tanglewood Parlour Guitar.
Unbelieveable responsiveness from such a small body
(The guitar that is)
Google Image Result for http://images.richtonemusic.co.uk/product/YTANGLEWOOD36460b.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Markus 1 said:


> Unbelievable responsiveness from such a small body
> (The guitar that is)


Thanks for my laugh for today! Good one!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

If you can find a Sigma acoustic model 000MC15 you would do well to buy one as I did.

G.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

I was looking for a smaller guitar some time back and ended up with a Simon & Patrick Showcase Folk Rosewood. Very happy with the tone and action.


----------



## woodward (Feb 2, 2021)

mawmow said:


> I talk about those I own, all 1 3/4" nut width :
> Seagull Performer is a killer under 1k$ !
> Larrivée OM-09 too, but more expensive.
> Taylor 322 and 412 are also great.
> ...


I have a Cervantes Crossover 1R neck (between standard & classical) 2012. Excellent codition. $1,750


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I really like my Baxendale Harmony H165 conversion and the price was pretty reasonable. Great tones and playability but still retains the look of a cheap 50's - 60's dept store guitar.





  








Baxendale Harmony 1




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020












  








Baxendale Harmony H165 Headstock




__
Scottone


__
May 26, 2020


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

sent you a few messages in the PM section..


----------

